# 5-1/2-day-old cooked ground beef...can it be salvaged?



## amyamanda

It's been in the back of my fridge, very cold. If I bake the heck out of it in shepherd's pie, or even boil the heck out of it in soup, can I save it and not have to toss it?

It was organic, local, grassfed beef (very healthy cow, trustworthy farmers). Refrigerated quickly after being fully cooked and hasn't been out of the fridge since.

We routinely eat 5-7 day leftovers but I just wondered about this meat. Probably best to respond only if you WOULD use it...I am sure a lot of people would consider this beyond their comfort zone...but I'd like to hear from anyone who _would_ consider saving it.

I would be so mad at myself if we couldn't use it! Meat is a coveted item around here, and we just had a super busy week and I forgot it was in there.







: I have been so good about not wasting food. I can't afford to waste food! Argh! If it smells okay....????


----------



## fek&fuzz

I'd smell it and then eat it. 5.5 days isn't very long at all.


----------



## velochic

I would eat it in cottage pie, (which is made with beef as opposed to shepherd's pie which is made with lamb







) or in anything else. I think that as long as it is brought up above boiling temp. for 10 minutes you are fine.

Don't come after me if you all die, though.


----------



## D_McG

I would use it if it passed the sniff test.


----------



## ani'smommy

I'd eat it.


----------



## mom0810

If in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## yeahwhat

My dh would eat it, but I wouldn't let him feed it to the kids.


----------



## Livi's Mama

1 week is my standard threshold for left overs & things like cooked meat. (our fridge is also very cold at the back). I'd serve it to my family.


----------



## crunchy_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
I would eat it in cottage pie, (which is made with beef as opposed to shepherd's pie which is made with lamb







) or in anything else. I think that as long as it is brought up above boiling temp. for 10 minutes you are fine.

Don't come after me if you all die, though.

















:


----------



## kalisis

yeah, I'd eat it. My mom is notorious for leaving food sitting out (my aunt who is a food inspector will eat NOTHING at my mom's house - she's so squicked out by the time my mom lets stuff sit!) and we're all still alive!

I'd boil it or bake it for awhile though - anything above boiling temp to kill anything that "might" be on it.


----------



## jjawm

I'd eat it if it smelled okay.


----------



## bellabear

4 days is the max or leftovers...I don't know about meat but I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## amyamanda

Thanks for all the speedy replies! We had half of it in _cottage_ pie for lunch and no one has died yet. We will attempt to let you know if we do.

The other half is going in chili for dinner.


----------



## annethcz

You'll be FINE! As long as it smells good, you'll be okay.


----------



## naupakamama

1 week is our rule for leftovers. I would eat it, no problem.


----------



## Ammaarah

I think it would be OK and I am sure you'll be fine!


----------



## mrs_mandolini

I am a certified food preparer. In the class, we learned that leftovers that have been cooled off properly (as yours were) are fine for 7 days, just reheat them to at least 165 for 10 minutes.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy

I'd be okay with eating it, especially if it was really cold.

And I learned something new today re: Cottage Pie vs. Shepherd's Pie. Interesting.


----------



## mommaof5

I would smell and use if it smells fine. 3 days is usually the rule before but we have been known to break it.


----------



## User101

Moving to Nutrition and Good Eating. While using up ground beef might be a frugal choice (much as breastfeeding and cloth diapering are frugal choices), because this is a food safety question, I'm moving it to our food forum.


----------



## mamadelbosque

I'd eat it. I routinely make taco meat up and have it several days later as leftovers. Don't see why this would be any different.


----------



## artemis33

I gather you all survived







but just to confirm...I'd also use cooked meat leftovers for a week as long as things look and smell fine.


----------

